# how do you store pies?



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

I made a georgeous apple pie with a wonderfully flaky crust and now I am not sure how to store it! I figured, like cookies that you'd want to stay crisp, don't refrig. But, the filling... No preservatives... What do you all do?? Does it depend on the filling, or the crust, or whether it has been cut yet?

Thanks in advance... You know all you pros have helped me out with tons of things, more than you know!! Really appreciate it!!!:chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Definitely let it cool at room temp. You can leave it out for a day, but if you plan to keep it for longer, wrap it well, and store it in the fridge, to keep the filling from getting moldy. The crust will crisp up again when you reheat the pie.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Leftover pie? What's that?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I agree^. No such thing as leftover pie. Hehe. Just kidding. If I bake a pie, there is usually leftover b/c it's just me and my husband, though it doesn't last long b/c he will eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner if need be to make sure it's gone. (Why do people feel the need to do that? The pie isn't going anywhere!) Anyhow, I store them how momoreg does.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

*SLURP*

:lips: 

CHOMP 

*burp*

:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If you are not ready to eat it, you might consider freezing it!


----------



## brreynolds (Apr 26, 2001)

LotusCakeStudio wrote: "(Why do people feel the need to do that? The pie isn't going anywhere!)"

Oh, but it does. I find that pie evaporates quite quickly. You can leave a pie out on a shelf - even properly wrapped - and it seems to shrink away any time you turn your back. I'm convinced that pie is more volatile than acetone.


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

I always store a baked pie in the cupboard. My mom does this. i tilt the pan so any extra juice will run into the empty area of the pan. By putting it in the cupboard I figure that I am saving it from certain consumption by the males in the family. And if you switch which cupboard you put it in, you might even get an extra piece, but it's doubtful. :lol: Hey, I'm not lucky enough to have an antique pie safe!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Usually one day at room temp on a pedestal with a cover. After 1 day (and it's been cut into), store in fridge with plastic wrap loosely over it. Of course, if it's an open face pie, you just might want to transfer the entire covered pedestal stand into the fridge.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know about you but I like my pie to last for a long time. Once the pie is baked and cooled, I cut it into pieces and put it in the freezer overnight. The next day, I take it out and wrap each piece separately in plastic wrap.


----------

